# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ما رأيت على رجل خطأ إلا سترته -اللهم اجلعنا منهم

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*قال الذهبي في السير

قال* *الحسن بن عليل*  *  :
**حدثنا*  *يحيى بن معين*  *قال : أخطأ* *عفان*  *في نيف وعشرين حديثا ، ما أعلمت بها أحدا ; وأعلمته سرا ، ولقد طلب إلي* *خلف بن سالم*  *أن أخبره بها فما عرفته ، وكان* *يحب*  *أن يجد عليه .* 
*
قال* *يحيى*  *  :* *ما رأيت على رجل خطأ إلا سترته ، وأحببت أن أزين أمره ، وما استقبلت رجلا في وجهه بأمر يكرهه ، ولك**ن أبين له خطأه فيما بيني وبينه ، فإن قبل ذلك ، وإلا تركته
ذكره الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة الامام يحي بن معين ج 11 ص 83
وفعل يحي بن معين رحمه الله هو تأويل لقول الرسول فيما رواه مسلم في صحيحه  (2699) من حديث ابي هريرة رضي  الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ".. ومن ستر مسلماً ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة..**"
قال العلامة العباد في شرح الاربعين النووية 
قوله:**". "من ستر مسلماً" الستر عليه أن يستر زلاته
 والمراد به الستر على ذوي الهيئات ونحوهم ممن ليس معروفاً بالفساد وهذا في ستر معصية وقعت وانقضت
 أما إذا علم معصيته وهو متلبس بها فيجب المبادرة بالإنكار عليه ومنعه منها
 فإن عجز لزمه رفعها إلى ولي الأمر إن لم يترتب على ذلك مفسدة فالمعروف بذلك لا يستر عليه 
لأن الستر على هذا يطمعه في الفساد والإيذاء وانتهاك المحرمات وجسارة غيره على مثل ذلك 
بل يستحب أن يرفعه إلى الإمام إن لم يخف من ذلك مفسدة وكذلك القول في جرح  الرواة والشهود والأمناء على الصدقات والأوقاف والأيتام ونحوهم فيجب  تجريحهم عند الحاجة
 ولا يحل الستر عليهم إذا رأى منهم ما يقدح في أهليتهم، وليس هذا من الغيبة المحرمة، بل من النصيحة الواجبة.

**"فان كان الستر في محله ومقامه فهو من تمام الحكمة 
 والجزاء من جنس العمل وكما تدين تدان 
فاللهم اجعلنا ممن يستر ولا يفضح وينصح في السر خشية وخوف على المنصوح*

----------

